# Foam Pillars and fence fianlly done and up



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

The never ending pillar and fence job has finally been completed. As usual, this job went way beyond my original plan for a simple pvc fence. Bobzilla was kind enough to share his free foam blocks with me so I decided to make pillars for the fence. Then the fence didn't look right with just the pvc so I cut out and painted all the finials. However, now that it's done, I'm really happy with the results.



I have another 6 pillars with plastic chain between them for the driveway.

We'll see if the few tombstone I've picked up from garage sales stay undisturbed before putting out any of the real props.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

That is the PERFECT yard for haunting! Nice work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the curvy top line on that fence, and the pillars really add to the look.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks authentic. Well worth the hard work, in my opinion


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That looks awesome. Great job and agree that looks like a great yard for a haunt.


----------



## Drop Dead Ed (May 29, 2010)

Great work, looks good! I understand what a never ending job it is as I'm still working on my pillars.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

And you have lots of yard to cover. Looks great!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great job, do you have a closer pic of the pilars?


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

dude, that's a lot of fence. No wonder it took forever. Looks great.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Good job.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Nicely done!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome! I'm envious of you...that yard is so much bigger then mine!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

*Pillar close up*



Bone Dancer said:


> Great job, do you have a closer pic of the pilars?


Here is a before and after shot of the blocks and pillars. I also used these blocks to build a crypt for my FCG.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

_Très Bien!_


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Very nice job.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Great job! How did you make the finials? I still haven't made mine, not sure what to do.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Creep Cringle said:


> Great job! How did you make the finials? I still haven't made mine, not sure what to do.


I cut each one out of thin wood with a scroll saw. I used this tutorial - 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/67932-how-achieve-spiked-fence-look.html

I would have ordered them from King Metal like everyone else if I would have known up front how many I'd end up needing. Check those out at 
http://www.kingmetals.com/Default.aspx?page=category%20search%20results&CatList=20345&Parent=890&tree=653*Fence+Components*0%40%40872*Spears+%26+Finials*0%40%40889*Plastic+Spears+%26+Finials*0%40%40890*1%2f2+in.+Plastic*[email protected]@


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow, didn't realize they made plastic finials... do those square ones fit on the round 1/2 pvc? I'll have to see if I can find them locally or if they could deliver within a few days.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I haven't used them my self but have read several threads regarding them. Here's one - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=23185&highlight=plastic+finial
Sounds like you just use a heat gun on the end of the pvc and push them on.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome fence and pillars, very nicely done!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Looks great! Nice job.


----------



## Murdock (May 17, 2010)

What a perfect yard for this set up, right on the curve! The fence and pillars look amazing and I love the blow mold on the roof =)


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

Creep Cringle said:


> Wow, didn't realize they made plastic finials... do those square ones fit on the round 1/2 pvc? I'll have to see if I can find them locally or if they could deliver within a few days.


No they don't. My solution was to heat up the PVC with a heat gun, about 30 secs or so just to get it slightly soft and then push the finials onto the PVC which then reshapes it square. It's real easy but does take some time, of course what doesn't in the Halloween prop making world, especially when it comes to anything to do with fencing!


----------

